# New Inglenook...



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 21, 2011)

So I am guessing the Inglenook can be compared to the "gentle cycle" of a washing machine. 
For example, you are not going to wash all your "Carhart" clothing with some of your wife's delicate clothing. 
The Inglenook is for those delicate items that mean a lot but do not get mixed in with the rugged items. 
Kinda like...
We are expecting our first baby in 3 weeks....as opposed to
I am a new burner, and I need help with my installation and clearance issues...
Is that an accurate analysis?


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 21, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> So I am guessing the Inglenook can be compared to the "gentle cycle" of a washing machine.
> For example, you are not going to wash all your "Carhart" clothing with some of your wife's delicate clothing.
> The Inglenook is for those delicate items that mean a lot but do not get mixed in with the rugged items.
> Kinda like...
> ...



Sounds right to me-BTW, what is an "Inglenook?"  Either way I like the idea.  Now that I have the basics down I spend most of my time BSing on this site rather than discussing technical topics anyway :lol:


----------



## webbie (Oct 21, 2011)

You can even put humor and FFF posts here! How's that?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 21, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> You can even put humor and FFF posts here! How's that?



FFF? Now your talkin Big Daddy.....BTW....FFF is my thang dammit...don't any of you buggerz get any idears.... >:-(  :lol:


----------



## Thistle (Oct 21, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you heard back from the US Patent Office yet? Dont wait too long now. ;-)


----------



## pen (Oct 21, 2011)

Cooking stuff too Gamma!  Especially if it's on top of that 30.

pen


----------



## fossil (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone who tries to make it into "Ash Can II" will be immediately digitally vaporized.  (Badfish...google it.  It really is a word with an appropriate definition.)  Rick


----------



## webbie (Oct 21, 2011)

Lawnmower man was digitally vaporized and went right into the phone lines.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 21, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Anyone who tries to make it into "Ash Can II" will be immediately digitally vaporized.  (Badfish...google it.  It really is a word with an appropriate definition.)  Rick



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inglenook 

Seek, and ye shall find...interesting.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 21, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"*IN YER THANG*", Gamma????????? Thought I'd git that quote in before ya git a chance to edit....... BWAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAA...


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 21, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn you hoss...nobody else picked it up......chit..... :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :sick:


----------



## Thistle (Oct 21, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I seen it,let someone else have the fun in mentioning it first though.  ;-)


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 21, 2011)

Ingle...short form of Ingles from Little House on the Prarie.
Nook...is some type of technology device that people read from.

combine them and you get Inglenook...technology used by people on Little House to read...common name Slate Boards.

Inglenook can also be used as a derogatory...I think, or maybe as a substitute for random anatomy..."Stick THAT in your inglenook, you inglenook you".


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 21, 2011)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> Ingle...short form of Ingles from Little House on the Prarie.
> Nook...is some type of technology device that people read from.
> 
> combine them and you get Inglenook...technology used by people on Little House to read...common name Slate Boards.
> ...



I strongly disagree with your definition, Delta, but in the interest of maintaining a kinder, gentler, transparent attempt to appease some of the less desirable miscreants who hereabouts abide, and trying to avoid being immediately digitally vaporized, I shall nobly refrain from correcting you publicly.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inglenook_Sidings


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 21, 2011)

[quote author="GAMMA RAY" date="1319243474For example, you are not going to wash all your "Carhart" clothing with some of your wife's delicate clothing. 
[/quote]

For some of us folks, our Carhartt's are our delicates...just sayin


----------



## Thistle (Oct 21, 2011)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> [quote author="GAMMA RAY" date="1319243474For example, you are not going to wash all your "Carhart" clothing with some of your wife's delicate clothing.



For some of us folks, our Carhartt's are our delicates...just sayin [/quote]

Gonna say....clean new Carhartt's are for dressing up & 'looking sharp' while out on the town,my old faded ratty/grubby ones are for working in.If they're really muddy or have that concrete form oil smell - I spend a couple bucks at the laundromat 1/2 mile away,no sense dirtying up my own machine.


----------



## Dix (Oct 21, 2011)

Take it from me. Washing Carhart's & delicates together does not work.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 21, 2011)

You can wash Carhartt's ?????????????????


----------



## JustWood (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't overthinx it G,,,, MayB,,,,,, methinx!!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 22, 2011)

For the record, I voted to call it Boone's Farm.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 22, 2011)

I vote for Flaming Moe's.  Either way, Gamma I think this is your baby.  Craig created your very own stitch n groan club :lol:


----------



## Dix (Oct 22, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> For the record, I voted to call it Boone's Farm.



Strawberry  Hill woulda worked.


----------



## Dix (Oct 22, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> You can wash Carhartt's ?????????????????



Yeppers, Hoss !! Scarey thought, isn't it?  ;-P


----------



## Dix (Oct 22, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> You can even put humor and FFF posts here! How's that?



Me thinx that this is where we get to be us 

 I like it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 22, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Me thinx that this is where we get to be us
> 
> I like it.



Gotta have something to do in that time you are waiting for the night load to settle in before bed.


----------



## pen (Oct 22, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ought oh.   What has Craig done.  :gulp: 

pen


----------



## Dix (Oct 22, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's wait & find out


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 22, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Gotta have something to do in that time you are waiting for the night load to settle in before bed.



Let it all hang out so to speak


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 22, 2011)

And who is going to serve as a kinder, gentler moderator for the 'nook?  Or perhaps we won't need one.  Buffoons will blunder in, see that we've crocheted doilys and antimacassers, hung gingham curtains and set African violets in the windows, and they will take off their hats, beg pardon, explain that they were looking for the can,  blush, and leave?


----------



## fossil (Oct 22, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> And who is going to serve as a kinder, gentler moderator for the 'nook?  Or perhaps we won't need one.  Buffoons will blunder in, see that we've crocheted doilys and antimacassers, hung gingham curtains and set African violets in the windows, and they will take off their hats, beg pardon, explain that they were looking for the can,  blush, and leave?



If that fails to work, I will digitally vaporize them.


----------



## pen (Oct 22, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> If that fails to work, I will digitally vaporize them.



I'll make sure the vapors are gone.

pen


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you, gentlemen.  I feel much better . . . 

Cats!  We need cats!  It's going to be a fine winter.


----------



## Dix (Oct 22, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> snowleopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll make a hat rack, with hooks 


We can display them.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 22, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see it now in the hearth room. "Noobie here. Great forum. I loaded up the splits on a bed of hot coals and left the door cracked just a little and then I got distracted in The Inglenook. How red is too red?".


----------



## fossil (Oct 22, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm starting to think Romper Room.


----------



## Dix (Oct 22, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do Bee a doo be gooder?


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 22, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Cats!  We need cats!  It's going to be a fine winter.


----------



## pen (Oct 22, 2011)

Cat pics?? Really?  Can't we give it some time before this room dives to that level?  Ahh, why not.

pen


----------



## Dix (Oct 22, 2011)

Felix the Cat, what a wunnerful, wunnerful cat !


----------



## begreen (Oct 22, 2011)

Right-e-o!


----------



## homebrewz (Oct 22, 2011)

There's probably folks out there who measure their hard drive storage space not in gb's, but in cat pictures.


----------



## pen (Oct 22, 2011)

homebrewz said:
			
		

> There's probably folks out there who measure their hard drive storage space not in gb's, but in cat pictures.



Evolution has failed homo sapiens.  This is just one example.  

pen


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 22, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A gooder doobie???????????


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 22, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> And who is going to serve as a kinder, gentler moderator for the 'nook?



Ahh, that would be me dammit....Craig just did not put my name in the mod list yet...
Any of you mothers get the Inglenook closed down, I will find you and kick your a$$.... :vampire:


----------



## pen (Oct 22, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> snowleopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that Gamma is always kinder and gentler  :lol: 

pen


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 22, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Yep, that Gamma is always kinder and gentler  :lol:
> 
> pen



 :zip: Are we talking about the same Gamma who is always getting in throwdowns at the coffee shop?


----------



## pen (Oct 22, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's the one.  Kinder and gentler alright.  A lot like scott toilet tissue  :shut: 

(preparing for the smackdown which I am about to receive)

pen


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 22, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> ~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, about the coffee shop.... I kinda had another incident Friday... :red: So I told a lady "Learn how to freakin drive"....
She was driving way below the speed limit in the passing lane so I passed her in the middle turning lane then turned into the coffee shop....so she pulls in too...she is a regular there. She was startin to talk chit...then she got out of the car. She came up to my waist, I swear......she looked up at me, said nothing, got her coffee and skedadled... :coolgrin: Stupid women drivers... :lol: 
Scott toilet tissue is good for the septic system...just saying it is good for something....PEN... >:-(


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't piss off the Gamma


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 22, 2011)

Digital Vaporizer




http://www.legalbuds.com/herbalvaporizer_volcanodigital.html


----------



## fossil (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh heck, I don't need all that hardware...just one little button to click on.   :coolsmile:


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 24, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Don't piss off the Gamma



This is so wrong . . . and so funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 24, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> So I am guessing the Inglenook can be compared to the "gentle cycle" of a washing machine.
> For example, you are not going to wash all your "Carhart" clothing with some of your wife's delicate clothing.
> The Inglenook is for those delicate items that mean a lot but do not get mixed in with the rugged items.
> Kinda like...
> ...



I don't have any Carhart clothing . . . and my wife doesn't have any delicates . . . what do we do in this case?


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 24, 2011)

Did someone mention cats?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 24, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK then.....Jake,.....your delicates and your wife's Carharts?????
 :lol:  :lol:   

Only kidding...


----------



## yooperdave (Oct 24, 2011)

cat???
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaFQ0uJKuBA&feature=related

needs some training....


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 25, 2011)

Gamma, now that you have some virtual weight to throw around the place, can you please rally for some more smilies? :-S  :gulp:  :kiss:  :red:  :snake:  :coolsmile:


----------



## Dix (Oct 25, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Gamma, now that you have some virtual weight to throw around the place, can you please rally for some more smilies? :-S  :gulp:  :kiss:  :red:  :snake:  :coolsmile:



Chit, I can increase the smile population !


----------



## Dix (Oct 25, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoss, obviously Romper Room was not in your child hood *wags finger*. Betcha don't know who Sandy Becker is, either (it's a NY thing, kinda)   


Oh, and the gooder doobies were always the best, Pat Simmons is my fav

_http://www.doobiebrothers.net/biography/patrick-simmons/_


_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3rpGQbbBc_


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 25, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Gamma, now that you have some virtual weight to throw around the place, can you please rally for some more smilies? :-S  :gulp:  :kiss:  :red:  :snake:  :coolsmile:



I like those "animated" smileys that you and Dix use Kat....
Did you guys know I love the smileys?  :red: 
Why have just one when you can have multiple....ones....
just saying.... 
The more, the merrier..... :coolsmirk:


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 25, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mother useta threaten to put me in a rubber room, that Becker guy makes some real nice knives, and I never got into watching that Simmons guy prance around waggin' his finger or anything else, Dixie.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 25, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Did someone mention cats?




Cats = CitiKitty 

http://www.citikitty.com/

gywi


----------



## mayhem (Oct 25, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Anyone who tries to make it into "Ash Can II" will be immediately digitally vaporized.  (Badfish...google it.  It really is a word with an appropriate definition.)  Rick



Funny, I've been here for years and this sort of stuff is EXACTLY what I think should be in the Ash Can...which to my mind is really just the Off Topic section of the board.  It just happens to get used for alot of political threads, but its open to anything, but gets closed periodicaly for some reason that I do not understand.

Oh well.  This is fine too...can we make it clear what SHOULD now go in the Ash Can though?


----------



## mayhem (Oct 25, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Cats!  We need cats!  It's going to be a fine winter.



I'm usually late to the party but I try to make a memorable entrance.






Showing my age!  Anyone else remember this one?


----------



## Jags (Oct 25, 2011)

Huh, there's 10 minutes of reading that I'll never get back.

Yeah - I said it.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 25, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Huh, there's 10 minutes of reading that I'll never get back.
> 
> Yeah - I said it.



2 words Jagsy....
Adult Beverages.....
just sayin.....
certain threads go better with them.... ;-P


----------



## Jags (Oct 25, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



***mumbles to self - "where is that bottle I keep in the back of my desk drawer"***


----------



## fossil (Oct 25, 2011)

Those aren't cats, those are kitties.  This is a cat. (not the aircraft...the steam powered mechanism that is hurtling it off the deck and into the sky).


----------



## yooperdave (Oct 25, 2011)

you tell 'em, shipmate!!


----------



## Jags (Oct 25, 2011)

SCHHHwwooosh -thump.   @pumps fist in air@


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 9, 2011)

Craig--Like the addition to the board! Thanks


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 10, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Jake, I don't believe you!  :vampire:


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 10, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I'm afraid it's true . . . I'm more of a jeans and T-shirt with a flannel shirt or a cotton sweatshirt with a hood sort of guy.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 10, 2011)

I have some Carhart stuff, but I won't be buying any more now that nun of their stuff is made in the USA anymore!


----------

